# Unvollständiges Laden einer Seite



## Guest (22. Okt 2008)

Hallo,

ich bin gerade dabei ein Tool aufzubauen, das den Quelltext von einem Link ausliest. Ich nutze dazu folgenden Code:


```
private void getQuelltext(String urlText){
		try{		
			Scanner scanner = new Scanner(new URL(urlText).openStream());
			
			        while(scanner.hasNextLine()){
			        	fulltext += "\n" + scanner.nextLine();
			        }
			
			        scanner.close();
			
			}catch(MalformedURLException mue){				
				 mue.printStackTrace();
			}
			catch (IOException e) {
				e.printStackTrace();
		    } 
	}
```

Leider wird meistens nur ein Teil des gesamten Quelltextes ausgelesen. Ich erhalte allerdings keine Fehlermeldung. Gibt es eine Möglichkeit sicherzustellen, dass die Seite vollständig ausgelesen wurde? Leider waren die Lösungen, die ich bis jetzt gefunden habe nicht erfolgreich.

Vielen Dank schon mal!!!

Gruß,

Johannes


----------



## Guest (22. Okt 2008)

z.B. so (mit xLightweb):


```
HttpClient httpClient = new HttpClient();

IHttpResponse resp = httpClient.call(new GetRequest("http://www.java-forum.org/de/topic76676_unvollst-ndiges-laden-einer-seite.html"));
System.out.println(resp.getBlockingBody().readString());
```


----------



## Guest (23. Okt 2008)

Perfekt. Vielen Dank.


----------

